# FYI: Avian Vet handout/ Vomiting



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

When I was looking up info on regurgitation, I ran across this hand out re: vomiting, etc. from an avian vet in Australia. I found it helpful ...

Vomiting in birds| Bird veterinarian | regurgitation in birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for sharing this information Judy. :hug:

I've seen this article before when doing research.
Dr. Phil Sacks seems to have a great many published papers available on-line. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job and thank you Judy...


----------

